# Any masdavallia orchid growers out there (USA)



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 10, 2018)

I have recently gotten into masd. and attempted to contact Hawk Hill Orchids and got a reply to contact Gary at [email protected] Have gotten no response from them. Are they still in business, Hawk Hill that is? I know Colombian orchids still is. Are there any masd. dealers out there in the US other than J and L. I know Piping Rock also has a few. Anyone have divisions? Not too interested in species although did buy a few from one vender on E-bay. To me E-bay is hit or miss unless you know the vendor and they are not recent imports. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CarlG (Dec 10, 2018)

Gary is both Hawk Hill and Colombian Orchid Imports. I just got some plants from Colombian Orchid Imports (today!). I think Hawk Hill is kind of a casual affair for Gary and some of his colleagues.

I think Hillsview may sell some, but my interest is in species, so mostly I concentrate on the Latin American vendors that show up at shows, etc.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 10, 2018)

Theresa has sold all of her masd. so no longer has any. Did you get a hold of Gary threw the email address that I posted? I'm surprised he hasn't answered me. He is even giving a talk at our orchid society in May.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 10, 2018)

I just bought a masd from J&L at the ncos oct orchid show. 
Other vendors I’ve bought masd- try fishing creek (Steve Male) and orchid exchange


----------



## CarlG (Dec 11, 2018)

I did, and had an email conversation with him yesterday. I believe he'll be traveling soon, though.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2018)

Darrin at Mountain Orchids in Vermont also has a few.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a fair group of Masdevallias but none currently for sale. If you can wait a couple years until I build up stock, I will be selling.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2018)

Are you interested in the Hawaiian vendors?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes Eric, Willing to look at any ones list.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2018)

Lehua had them but now their website says they dropped them. check OrchidMall.


----------



## john lapointe (Dec 20, 2018)

CHECK OUT Andy's orchids, deals in species, I've never have been disappointed with a purchase from them, large, healthy, robust plants


----------



## john lapointe (Dec 20, 2018)

Note of caution: if you can not keep them cool you will kill them, speak from experience, have send quite a few to orchid heaven


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2018)

Bob lives near Albany - cool enough temps.


----------

